# 08 Mongoose



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Already been posted on RM and in the Mongoose forum, but in case you care:
https://www.mongoose.com/mtn/mtn.html

Some notables:

ECD









Black Diamond Triple









New bike: Khyber Super









Khyber is a weird name, but it looks like a fun aggressive AM/FR bike.

-Nate


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Khyber is a pretty good name if you know some geography. I'm really liking the look of the ECD this year.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

yea.... that khyber does look pretty sick...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

that ECD is ballin.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it may be time for RS to up the stanchion diameter on the boxxers. Looking pretty spindly on the ECD.

Now if mongoose would stop selling POS bikes at Wal Mart they could really get their name back.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

dowst said:


> I think it may be time for RS to up the stanchion diameter on the boxxers. Looking pretty spindly on the ECD.


Why? The stiffness issue is a myth IMO. I'm 235lbs on a boxxer coming from a 888 and didn't notice any stiffness loss. Why fix it if it ain't broke?
But I've heard they are going to larger stanchions anyways. Yeah it may look cooler, but lets see if they can keep the lowers durable like they are now and not gain weight or go paper thin like Fox's (not that there's anything wrong w/ 40s).


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

over the past two years, I've been closely watching mongoose. I dealt with them on occasion when I worked at performance. They're nice people and it looks like they really care about their products. I know I might be picking up a ritual street. their bikes are specked nicely at a great price. 

How is it that specialized can sell their entry level demo for $4000.00 when the much nicer top of the line mongoose ECD is $800.00 less?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

black diamond tripple looks hot


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> How is it that specialized can sell their entry level demo for $4000.00 when the much nicer top of the line mongoose ECD is $800.00 less?


Because the big S doesn't sell all their stuff primarily at Wal Mart.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I wasn't crazy about the color scheme on the first year ECD but damns that '08 is lookin hawt!


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

top of the line ecd is 3299.00


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dowst said:


> Because the big S doesn't sell all their stuff primarily at Wal Mart.


lol, wallmart does not carry mongoose pro, nor will mongoose pro associate themselfs with wallmart I'm sure. the "other" mongoose I believe is owned by pacific cycles, china.

mongoose is pretty much sold at performance bike and online.

but honestly, specialized could _roll back_ their prices a little.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the BD Triple, wonder if they have it in black, like Romainuk's.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> that ECD is ballin.


Understatement.


----------



## Micnap (Aug 16, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> lol, wallmart does not carry mongoose pro, nor will mongoose pro associate themselfs with wallmart I'm sure. the "other" mongoose I believe is owned by pacific cycles, china.
> 
> mongoose is pretty much sold at performance bike and online.
> 
> but honestly, specialized could _roll back_ their prices a little.


I hate to break it to you, but Mongoose and Mongoose Pro are different branches of the same company. Both are owned by Pacific. So I'm sure Mongoose Pro sees profits of the junk Mongooses sold at mass market stores. There really is no "other" Mongoose. It's like GT, another Pacific brand, selling high end GTs in specialty bike shops and lower priced bikes at places like Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Mongoose EC-D size: M or L?*

While we're on the subject, I'm considering buying the EC-D '08 online but was wondering if anyone 6'2" has experience riding them? I think I'm borderline between M & L sizes and wanted to get someone's experience-based opinion.

Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

n8nate said:


> Already been posted on RM and in the Mongoose forum, but in case you care:
> https://www.mongoose.com/mtn/mtn.html
> 
> Some notables:
> ...


Is it just me or is it really slack


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

BTW not to jack this thread, but I have an 08 ECD for sale in great condition. If anyones interested send me a PM.

Amir, I'm 6' and I ride the medium. I would probably go with the medium rather than the large.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

freerider06 said:


> BTW not to jack this thread, but I have an 08 ECD for sale in great condition. If anyones interested send me a PM.
> 
> Amir, I'm 6' and I ride the medium. I would probably go with the medium rather than the large.


I like it when people say "not to jack this thread" and then proceed to jack it. The best is that its with unpaid spam. :madman:


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

amirh1 said:


> While we're on the subject, I'm considering buying the EC-D '08 online but was wondering if anyone 6'2" has experience riding them? I think I'm borderline between M & L sizes and wanted to get someone's experience-based opinion.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks.


Just FYI this thread is over a year old... so "While we're on the subject" :madman:

anyway, 
I ride a small khyber and I am 6'2" but I like small bikes. I would have gone with the medium but I had to choose between small and large. 
I would go with the medium size unless you like a bigger bike.


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

ok the ecd is the downhill bike and the black diamond triple is the freeride bike right? so looking at them is the rear triangle assy the same? im asking because i have a bd triple and if the ecd has more travel from the same rear as the bd then can i make the swap to ge a extra travel? im not to worried about the front angles with the fork or anything like that just can i do a swap if there different or not.the difference i see is where the shock connects to the rear triangle i wonder can you just change that to get the extra or not?


----------

